# Tarantula apartment



## Nikki1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope this uploads okay.

Today was a rough day. So naturally I decided to spend my evening doing something that I have wanted to try for a long time (about 3 months). I present to you tarantula apartment. This makes me so unbelievably happy it's hard to put it into words. 

Needless to say I had a running dialog going (speaking as the spider) as my G. pulchra explored his new surroundings. He chilled in the den for the first 40 min while I sat camera in hand for him to enter the room. As soon as I lost patience and got up to start tending to the other pets he decided to go in. 

Next project is going to be a post apocalyptic town in a 20 gal long for my T. stirmi.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 13, 2012)

That's awesome! It looks so nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnoob (Jun 13, 2012)

this is sweet! now if only it has a tv and a fridge lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goodyt (Jun 13, 2012)

Creative ideas like this is exactly what the hobby needs. Very cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nikki1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone! That's very kind to say.  It was a nice way to unwind and should give pause the next time someone checks out my tarantula displays.

"He upgraded. It was rent controlled and he just couldn't pass it up."


----------



## GregorSamsa (Jun 13, 2012)

I love this!! I love the door leading "out of the wilderness," and that apartment is so pretty. Very cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jun 13, 2012)

GregorSamsa said:


> I love this!! I love the door leading "out of the wilderness," and that apartment is so pretty. Very cool.


^this... +1 to what she said. 
The enclosure sure is unusual and creative.. VERY good looking. I like how it has access to the "outside", however, it looks to me like your t is a couch potato lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poisoned (Jun 13, 2012)

Now, get the G. pulchra out of this and put GBB or OBT inside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeph (Jun 13, 2012)

This is amazingly cool!  I guess it's best if you don't put a heavy webber in.  

Can I have permission to share a photo of this on Facebook?  I won't take credit, of course.  My FB friends hate seeing tarantula photos, but this one is different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sarahanita (Jun 13, 2012)

I think this is amazing, I have a friend who would probably get a kick out of this as well if you don't mind me linking him a picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nikki1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you!

I don't mind the pictures being shared at all, it's all in fun. 

I have an idea in the works for my OBT as we speak.

My pulchra was trying to drag the coat rack through the door when I left this morning so it will be interesting to see what I come home to.


----------



## Nikki1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

Here is a side view as well as a 'night shot' (and no the light is not left on).


----------



## Tenodera (Jun 13, 2012)

Adorable! Can't wait to see your future projects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 13, 2012)

That is probably the most creative thing I have seen so far.  haha That is so awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sarahanita (Jun 13, 2012)

Nikki1984 said:


> Here is a side view as well as a 'night shot' (and no the light is not left on).


OMG THE LAMP WORKS?! I DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE!
Ok I am so in love with this its ridiculous. I think I need to try and make one for myself. Care to share a simple how to?


----------



## Nikki1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

sarahanita said:


> OMFG THE LAMP WORKS?! I DIDN'T EVEN NOTICE!
> Ok I am so in love with this its ridiculous. I think I need to try and make one for myself. Care to share a simple how to?


 It was pretty spur of the moment. The most important thing for me was to be sure that there was more than enough substrate on the opposite side for the T to live in and be content and that it was not a species that required high humidity. You can find doll house and diorama supplies pretty cheap online. Just make sure to wipe it all down well. When I realized that I could have a working light it kind of sealed the deal. Because come on, that's awesome.

The rest was just hot glue and cardboard oh and a cut up plastic gallon water container as a separator to keep the substrate contained


----------



## TomM (Jun 13, 2012)

This is the most unique enclosure I have seen in my years on this forum.  Very cool idea and even better execution.  Brava!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeph (Jun 13, 2012)

Did you use cardboard as the dividing wall?  I'm finding a lot of inexpensive doll furniture online.  I'm trying to think of what type of enclosure would be the most "me" (maybe a bar haha).  I think I'd probably put a Euathlus sp. red in it since it's a low-humidity dwarf species.

You're very inspirational.    When my slings are full grown T's I shall make at least one artsy enclosure!


----------



## Nikki1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

Zeph said:


> Did you use cardboard as the dividing wall?  I'm finding a lot of inexpensive doll furniture online.  I'm trying to think of what type of enclosure would be the most "me" (maybe a bar haha).  I think I'd probably put a Euathlus sp. red in it since it's a low-humidity dwarf species.
> 
> You're very inspirational.    When my slings are full grown T's I shall make at least one artsy enclosure!


I did, it was cardboard from a shoe box with contact paper, then the plastic went all along behind it. This was my first time doing anything 'out of the norm' with an enclosure. It is a lot of fun and the possibilities are endless. 

I love growing them up from slings. The pulchra that is in the pics I got as a .5" sling in 2005. Also I just got a Euathlus sp. yellow sling today!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Jun 13, 2012)

Often times I find creations like these to be pretty ridiculous and unnecessary...however, as unusual as it may be, it is quite a work of art to put something together like that.  Well done!

My only concern is how this enclosure will look in the long run.  Maybe have older looking furniture because let's face it, eventually, web is gonna be laid down from time to time and it'll have a haunted house look to it.


----------



## grayzone (Jun 13, 2012)

aww.. how cute.. the lil guy has a nightlight lol


----------



## Low (Jun 13, 2012)

very very cool.....i would never have thought of this...its lika the replica town in beatlejuice....

the way the room is opening up into the substrate section is like in the 1986 movie HOUSE...when he opens the back door into the vietnam conflict...awsome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Jun 13, 2012)

That's freaking awesome!! Is that dollhouse furniture that you're using?


----------



## Nikki1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

1hughjazzspider said:


> That's freaking awesome!! Is that dollhouse furniture that you're using?


Yes it is.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2012)

This is very creative and looks like a lot of fun! It takes pet tarantula interaction to a new level. You introduce them human style of living =)
Am pretty sure if you leave it up to them they will redecorate it pretty quick, lay white draping everywhere make it all white and very private 
and if you let Poecs in, they will poop all over that pretty lamp, hehe

I see how much fun can they have, so is you!, after all its all about love your pets and enjoy them.


----------



## Nikki1984 (Jun 14, 2012)

Anastasia said:


> This is very creative and looks like a lot of fun! It takes pet tarantula interaction to a new level. You introduce them human style of living =)
> Am pretty sure if you leave it up to them they will redecorate it pretty quick, lay white draping everywhere make it all white and very private
> and if you let Poecs in, they will poop all over that pretty lamp, hehe
> 
> I see how much fun can they have, so is you!, after all its all about love your pets and enjoy them.


Oh yes it will be looking like a haunted house in no time! I'm thinking about doing something creative for my OBT that will look neat with all of the webbing. All of my arboreals poop all over the place so they can stick to their easy to clean tree set ups.


----------



## meghanbe (Jun 14, 2012)

That's pretty much the coolest thing I've ever seen. Excellent work. I definitely want to see pics of your future projects. This is creative and hilarious and kind of whimsical all at once. I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## madamoisele (Jun 14, 2012)

This is brilliant!


----------

